# Keep or Replace my Trailer?



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

My TWH does not like loading in my current trailer, a 2 horse bumper pull straight load. 










A few months ago, my trailer tipped up on one side with my horse inside. All ended well, but ever since then Ombre has been difficult to load in my trailer. He loads better in my friend's trailer that has a ramp and just seems roomier. Of course, her horse goes in first then mine is loaded, so that helps too.

Today I found a trailer that is almost the twin to my friend's. This trailer isn't any taller than my current one, but seems roomier due to it's boxier shape and has a ramp. 









Asking price is $2200... so my questions are:










1. Do horses transfer reluctance to load to all trailers, or just mainly to the one the near mishap occurred in?

2. Would the ramp and the boxier shape help Ombre to load more easily?



I don't haul long distances - usually no more than an hour from home. Another friend has recommended a more open stock type trailer to ease Ombre's reluctance. What would you do?


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

What made your trailer tip? If it was uneven ground, maybe. But if there is something structurally wrong with your current trailer, get rid of it.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

OK... so the trailer in the garage is your current trailer...as is the other 2 pictures...

Personally, having a horse who now is possibly going to be a tough load...I would not want that center bar in my way.

If structure is damaged from tipping, get rid of it.

However... you _*are* _going to have to work through the loading/unloading issue regardless with your horse..

If you want a new trailer that you think is worth it... go for it if it benefits you.
Otherwise, I would work on the loading issues you have and reinforce the good and minimize the bad.... he needs to learn to trust this again as he was badly frightened.


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

whisperbaby22 said:


> What made your trailer tip? If it was uneven ground, maybe. But if there is something structurally wrong with your current trailer, get rid of it.


It was uneven ground, and I was attempting to turn around in a tight space. I learned a very valuable lesson, and am so grateful nothing worse happened! 

Only the first picture is my current trailer; the remaining ones are of the one for sale. Yes, I agree, regardless of what trailer I use, I will need to continue to work at rebuilding his trust and getting him to load easily.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Can you see if your horse goes into your trailer easier if your friends horse in in it? Your horse may not be so worried about the trailer as he is happy about having a friend go in first.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I like whisperbaby22 thoughts about company in the trailer...

I would work through the issue with your trailer and as a last resort make a change to another trailer. 

If those other pictures are of the other trailer...
I am missing the ramp...that is a step up same as what you have currently with a center steel beam between stalls.
I see lots of windows and bright interior compared to how shadowy your interior appears in the garage....however...I also see no front windows on the newer trailer that would help with ventilation and keeping the horses cooler during shipping. I see roof vents but...I like windows that are operable.

If you are wanting a ramp load though think it would_ not _be this one to buy.:think:

_jmo..._


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a solution for ramps, I posted here before. I have a home made ramp for my very large and heavy horse, I have used it for years, (8, 10?) and am very happy with it.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I've found it easier to load horses up ramps, but any horse should be able to be trained to load quietly into a step up. If he's nervous after the accident, I would advise lots of practice with loading, even when you're not going anywhere. After he realizes it's not scary, and he gets release and praise when he does well, he should start to improve. It might take quite a while to get him used to it again, but it's important that he's comfortable loading and unloading.

I'd replace the trailer if you have any structural damage, but not necessarily just to buy a trailer with a ramp. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

Later this week my friend will be coming by with her trailer and horse to pick us up to load and go to some nearby trails. Ombre has loaded on this trailer since the incident, so it will be interesting to see what happens... especially after trying to load him earlier this week. He has had several safe and uneventful rides since the tipping, so I do wonder if he associates that incident with just my trailer.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

They can end up having issues with all trailers or just one in particular. I know someone who has a horse that wants to check out the tow rig before loading. Why? Him and his brother share a trailer and his horse doesn't like his brothers driving style. Doesn't want to get in the trailer if his brothers rig is hooked up but jumps right in if it's his pickup.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

Darrin said:


> They can end up having issues with all trailers or just one in particular. I know someone who has a horse that wants to check out the tow rig before loading. Why? Him and his brother share a trailer and his horse doesn't like his brothers driving style. Doesn't want to get in the trailer if his brothers rig is hooked up but jumps right in if it's his pickup.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Darrin, I laughed reading this... and wonder if that's not what Ombre thinks when he sees my trailer. It will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow when we are plan to haul him.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

clumsychelsea said:


> I've found it easier to load horses up ramps, but any horse should be able to be trained to load quietly into a step up. If he's nervous after the accident, I would advise lots of practice with loading, even when you're not going anywhere. After he realizes it's not scary, and he gets release and praise when he does well, he should start to improve. It might take quite a while to get him used to it again, but it's important that he's comfortable loading and unloading.
> 
> I'd replace the trailer if you have any structural damage, but not necessarily just to buy a trailer with a ramp. That's just my opinion though.


Odd. My lot, ALL of them, prefer a step up to a ramp. Part of that may be the fact there is no such thing as perfectly even ground around here. If the ramp shifts slightly, they want to back off. Or try to go around it.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

One important point that makes me need a ramp is the comfort of my horse. He has a dropped hip, and it is definitely easier for him with the ramp. Especially since he is trailered 3 times a week.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

sjharris53 said:


> My TWH does not like loading in my current trailer, a 2 horse bumper pull straight load.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that a mange in the front of the trainer? that alone would make me want to sell the trailer. I do not like mangers whatsoever because I've seen way to many trailering accidents where horses have reared up and caught their legs into their side of the manger. 
As long as the trailer is in safe working condition, I would hold onto it. I think it has some great features being roomy and open.

Something that I laugh at is when people are not knowledgeable enough to buy a trailer for what they are looking for, and end buying and selling trailers back to back. Do your research, see whats out there and make the right decision ONCE-then move forward.


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

Something that I laugh at is when people are not knowledgeable enough to buy a trailer for what they are looking for, and end buying and selling trailers back to back. Do your research, see whats out there and make the right decision ONCE-then move forward.[/QUOTE]


Good advice, My2Geldings. I have decided to pass on the trailer, keep the one I have, and take my time to find one that is 7' tall, has one back door instead of two, and no mangers, so it will feel roomier. Headed out with a friend in the morning using her trailer; fingers crossed Ombre will load!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

sjharris53 said:


> Good advice, My2Geldings. I have decided to pass on the trailer, keep the one I have, and take my time to find one that is 7' tall, has one back door instead of two, and no mangers, so it will feel roomier. Headed out with a friend in the morning using her trailer; fingers crossed Ombre will load!


 I think it's a great option. All the specific things you're looking for, are great features. Good luck with your search!


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

My friends drove over this morning with her horse loaded. We let down the ramp and my gelding walked right up! So I'm scratching my head, wondering, is it the trailer, or that another horse was already inside? After our ride, I attempted loading him first - nope! That gives me a new plan.

Next time I try to load him, I'm going to load my mare first, then him, then take my mare back out. Of course, it may mean once I'm ready to come back home, I still may not be able to get him on the trailer.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sell that trailer, any trailer that tipped with my horse in it would be gone. Do that horse a favor and get a stock trailer, poor guy deserves it after being in that one that tipped on him. Your loading problems with disappear with the stock trailer I bet.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm wondering if your horse is herd bound. If not, then perhaps your horse loads easily with another horse on board because he figures that if the other horse is in there first, the trailer must be safe.


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

Waresbear, a friend with lots more hauling experience than me said the same thing; get a stock trailer. My husband thinks it's a good idea too, and he's convinced one with a ramp would be even better. I've already begun searching online.


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

whisperbaby22 said:


> I'm wondering if your horse is herd bound. If not, then perhaps your horse loads easily with another horse on board because he figures that if the other horse is in there first, the trailer must be safe.


Whisperbaby, I don't think he's herd bound. I ride him quite often by himself on trails here at home, and never have a problem with him leaving my mare. After today's experience, I think your other thought about him feeling safe is correct.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't get all hung up on looking for one with a ramp, in most cases, a step up is just fine. An open stock trailer is the unsung hero in turning loading difficulties into non-issues.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

In that case you've got a problem. You don't want to trailer out and then not be able to get him back in the trailer. Is there any way you can borrow or rent a bigger trailer, like a slant or stock, and just see if he goes in those any easier?


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh I just saw what waresbear said, seems like we are on the same idea.


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Don't get all hung up on looking for one with a ramp, in most cases, a step up is just fine. An open stock trailer is the unsung hero in turning loading difficulties into non-issues.


My husband and I were just sitting here discussing trailers with ramps... I have found a reasonably priced stock type slant load, no ramp, made by Bee Trailers..

http://www.beetrailers.com/horse-trailers/kk-durango.html[/URL

It has a single wide door, with no center pole, and is 7' high. Thoughts on how it might work for my gelding?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Silly comp won't display the website properly, can you load a pic of the trailer?


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

Here's one picture:









Here's the link again that shows lots of views of the trailer... maybe you can just copy and paste it?

http://www.beetrailers.com/horse-trailers/kk-durango.htm

Thanks!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Not seeing the image however I googled beetrailers, they look just fine, in fact they look pretty darn good!


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

I thought it looked pretty good too, and the price for the one in the link is less than $6000 new. The company is in Georgia, so it should be easy enough to find one.


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

Trailer replaced!! 

I found a stock side trailer, 9 months old with all the features I wanted, for a good price! I had gone to look at one yesterday, liked it, but decided to call another dealer in the area. 

He had just gotten one in on a trade, and it had a lot more features - escape door, molded saddle racks that are removeable, blanket bar, heavy duty slam latch on the divider, stainless tie hooks, etc., for less money than the first one I looked at. Even though it's used, it's only 9 months old and looks practically new. The price was $1100 less than the brand new one with fewer upgrades. 


















Can't wait to introduce Ombre to it!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Enjoy!!! Looks like a good one!


----------

